# Snaring question



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

So i snared my first ****  it was a juvenile today. I caught it in the middle. I was wondering if this meant it was to low to the ground or loop to large or both. Any of you great trapping types have any words of wisdom. Also had 2 misses last night. 

Thanks
Tony.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Good going on your first catch.
I would say to have a smaller loop on your snare so it closes before he can step through it.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job!!!
I hope this was one on our place :lol: 
Keep it up, there are plenty out there to still catch!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I grew up trapping with my dad, and his trap of choice was the snare. And at one point I remember him catching a fox around the mid-section too. When I asked him about where it was caught, he said that "any catch is a good catch." So what I say to you is GOOD JOB! Its exciting to catch your first animal, and each time you make a set you have to determine what will be most likely to catch a furbearer.
Each set we made was different from the last, so keep in mind that a large loop isnt always the solution. If you had a "tunnel" of weeds that is rather large in diameter that you want the animal to pass through, you want to determine what type of animal you are going after and determine loop size from that. If you are going for a fox, you may want a larger loop to cover the tunnel that the animal is passing through. But if you are going for a raccoon, you may want to make the tunnel a little smaller by putting sticks and debris around it to make the tunnel smaller and then make the loop smaller to guarantee that the raccoon passes through the snare but not too large to allow him to slip by without even grabbing the snare.
Hope this helps, if not let me know


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

grunt_smacker said:


> Good job!!!
> I hope this was one on our place :lol:
> Keep it up, there are plenty out there to still catch!


yes it was caught the 6th one last night and had a perfect snare catch a few days ago.


----------

